# Drivers for Systemax???



## mbrazonis (May 20, 2007)

I purchased a Systemax desktop computer a few weeks ago from one of the CompUSA stores in the Seattle area that was closing its doors. The hard drive had been erased. I installed Win XP Pro, but there are many drivers missing (network card, USB, video, etc.). I've been searching the web to find a site that has Systemax drivers, but so far I have had no luck. I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I would contact Systemax at 1-800-262-6622 give them the model of your machine and order a set of recovery disks.

You *may* find your drivers here; http://www.supportforyourpc.com/ but a full set of recovery disks would be better.


----------

